# WWII Operations "Rubble" & "Performance"



## nigelcollett

Hi all

I'm trying to obtain fotos/info of some of the Norwegian ships which took part in the two breakouts from Sweden in 1941 and 1942. (I have the others)

"Operation Rubble" Jan 1941 (successful)
Tai Shan (6962g/1929) Wilh Wilhelmsen. Scrapped 1960
Taurus (4767g/1928) Wilh Wilhelmsen. Bombed & Sunk Jun 1941

"Operation Peformance" Apr 1942 (not so successful - a rout actually)
M/T Buccaneer (6222g/1927) A O Andersen. Lost during breakout (Built as Duivendrecht for Van Ommeren)
D/S Gudvang (1470g/1912) H Gjerpen. Lost during breakout (built as Stalheim for ???)
M/T Lind (461g/1938) J O Odzell. Successful breakout. Subsequent history not known.
M/S Lionel (5653g/1926) Alf Mohn. Returned to Sweden. 1955 sold to Soc Anon Maritime et Commerciale SA Suisse (Panama flag) r/n Aguante. 1964 broken up.

Any contributions (however small) gratefully received

Regards

NigelC


----------



## Bruce Carson

Hello Nigel:
If you haven't already found it, you might try the following site which has details on the Norwegian Merchant Marine in World War II:
http://www.warsailors.com/freefleet/shipindex.html

Bruce C.


----------



## trotterdotpom

Have a look at www.warsailors.com/freefleet - a website all about Norwegian Merchant Navy 1939-1945.

John T.


----------



## nigelcollett

Tks Guys

Yes I have found the site but the info on these vessel was a bit sparce. I also have the book "The Blockade Busters" which I scorced through in three days. It would normally take me about three months to read a book. I could put it down hence my interest in these vessels. I was just hoping, beyond hope, that something might emerge from the woodword.

Regards

NigelC


----------



## ruud

nigelcollett said:


> Hi all
> 
> I'm trying to obtain fotos/info of some of the Norwegian ships which took part in the two breakouts from Sweden in 1941 and 1942. (I have the others)
> 
> "Operation Rubble" Jan 1941 (successful)
> Tai Shan (6962g/1929) Wilh Wilhelmsen. Scrapped 1960
> Any contributions (however small) gratefully received
> 
> Regards
> 
> NigelC


Ahoy Nigel,
Just had some time left for some research on those wanted photos/info; here the results:
Source: Wilh. Wilhelmsen's fleet list


----------



## ruud

nigelcollett said:


> Hi all
> 
> I'm trying to obtain fotos/info of some of the Norwegian ships which took part in the two breakouts from Sweden in 1941 and 1942. (I have the others)
> 
> "Operation Rubble" Jan 1941 (successful)
> Taurus (4767g/1928) Wilh Wilhelmsen. Bombed & Sunk Jun 1941
> 
> Any contributions (however small) gratefully received
> 
> Regards
> 
> NigelC


Ahoy Nigel,
Here another result of my investigations:
Source: Wilh. Wilhelmsen's fleet list


----------



## ruud

nigelcollett said:


> Hi all
> 
> I'm trying to obtain fotos/info of some of the Norwegian ships which took part in the two breakouts from Sweden in 1941 and 1942. (I have the others)
> 
> "Operation Peformance" Apr 1942 (not so successful - a rout actually)
> M/T Buccaneer (6222g/1927) A O Andersen. Lost during breakout (Built as Duivendrecht for Van Ommeren)
> 
> Any contributions (however small) gratefully received
> 
> Regards
> 
> NigelC


Ahoy Nigel,
Didn't found the Buccaneer, but here as Duivendrecht 1927;


----------



## nigelcollett

Hi Ruud

Many thanks, I had almost forgotten I started this thread, but I should know that your like a dog with a bone, don't give up till you get to the juicy bit.

Many thanks once again

Regards

NigelC


----------



## ruud

Ahoy Nigel,

Yep I do have much more time left nowadays,(*)) to work on the requests and wanted photos/details/info, so little by little I working on some "old" quests.There are still a lot to go, but that keeps my busy, and off the street/pub as we said here[Holland]and there are no losses of money.(Thumb) 
Glad being able to help you.


----------



## nigelcollett

Thanks again Ruud

Its all for the benefit of the Grandchilden, my kids have long since turned a deaf ear any time "dad's talking about the sea *again*".

Regards

Nigel


----------



## Rob van Leeuwen

I do have pictures of the ship Duivendrecht
This ship was build in 1927 at Schiedam Holland, She was a tanker with a deadweight of 8860 tons, her formerly callsign was NMQH (after 1934 PDTU) her speed was 11,5 m/h, her main engine B&W 8 cil. 2500 HP. Sold in 1938 to A.O. Andersen Shipping Oslo Norway, renamed Buccanner. When the Germans invsed Norway the ship lays at Goteborg Sweden. With 10 other ships she tried to flee to England, Bij seeing te German warships the crew let the ship sunk in the Skagerak on 1 april 1942.
Rob van leeuwen, Holland


----------



## treeve

Not seen this thread before ..
OPERATION PERFORMANCE is at http://freepages.family.rootsweb.com/~treevecwll/anc9.htm
Best Wishes, Raymond


----------



## stein

When searching for Wilhelmsen ships, it's not a bad idea to start at our member Beddy's Wilhelmsen site. Click on "Fleet" upper left on start page, go to 1929 - Tai - Shan. *LINK* (He hasn't got a picture of the 35 Taurus yet). In case you haven't found it, here's the Taurus on "Warsailors". *LINK* The Tai-Shan: *LINK* (Don't think that info should be called "sparse"). Here's the first of three "Warsailors" pages on "Operation Performance", with a number of pictures: *LINK* Regards, Stein.


----------

